# Sketch guy in venice L.A.



## RichyRich (Apr 17, 2015)

Was flying a sign in Venice with 2 friends & this short dude with a red backpack tattoo sleeved arms Starts talking to the girl being a douche we tell him to leave dude says he has a gun had to pull out a blade cause he wouldn't leave said he was gonna get us at night anyway we got enough change to take a bus out of there wanted to post this in case anyone is around watch out for This guy


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 18, 2015)

What do you mean by being a douche?

Cuz being a douche is uncool but not really untrustworthy.

I'm glad you got out of there, but there are people like this all along the way (even the gun stuff)

Can you tell more of his description or how he behaved?


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 18, 2015)

Also, do you have his name?


----------



## RichyRich (Apr 18, 2015)

Yea man, he was telling her shit like I'll give you a nickel if you tickle my pickle saying he was gonna take her to his house telling us to watch our back where we slept cause he was gonna come back for us ... The name is Alex


----------



## Tude (Apr 18, 2015)

Well glad you and friends are safe and unharmed


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 18, 2015)

RichyRich said:


> Yea man, he was telling her shit like I'll give you a nickel if you tickle my pickle saying he was gonna take her to his house telling us to watch our back where we slept cause he was gonna come back for us ... The name is Alex



Glad you were able to move on safely.

On the brighter side: He did give you some of what could be great lyrics for a song to sing while busking.


----------



## sean p (Apr 18, 2015)

There's people like that eveywhere I would have just laugh at him he wasn't going to do anything or else he would have stay safe man..


----------



## Mankini (Apr 18, 2015)

5 cents for what normally goes for $25 or more in most places?! Unless he was using ''nickle'' as slang for 5 bucks. But even that's a 'lowball' figure.
[chuckles to self at wit of own pun]


----------



## Odin (Apr 18, 2015)

Small dogs tend to bark loudly... ::cigar::


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 18, 2015)

Odin said:


> Small dogs tend to bark loudly... ::cigar::



I'll agree, he was outnumbered, out of line and was compensating for his lack of judgement.

Gun talk = time to go.

Fuck that guy and all the other dudes who pretend to have something behind their back.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 18, 2015)

who approved this thread? there's not nearly enough information here to make this thread public.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 18, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> who approved this thread? there's not nearly enough information here to make this thread public.



Uh....Me!

I guess I can use a tutorial on this subject?


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 18, 2015)

Find his house and spraypaint it like this:


----------

